# Seiko 6139 Chrono



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, A month or so ago I bid on a what was described as a Seiko Divers in good condition









With a poor description and this picture.










Anyway if it WAS in good condition, it would be a steel, at the price, for a Seiko chrono.

It arrived and I was dismayed







the watch had been worn with a heavy bracelet on the same wrist I suspect







and the one side looked as if it had ben atacked by an angle grinder







the rest of the case was not much better,the back was in a sorry state. It was the worst watch I had ever seen. The chrono buttons were sticking. So I sent them an E-mail to see what they were going to do about it. As far as the seller was concerned it was in good condition and was not intrested









I wore it to work as another scratch would not matter and relised apart from the case it had some redeeming points







The tachy scale was in good nick despite the case and the dial was good and it kept time and I quite liked it









So it was off to Bry1975 to see what can be done and here are the results. Blasted, reluned and a new crystal.

I for one, is very pleased with it and Bry has done a sterling job given the state of the watch case







and for a very fair price.




























Special thanks to Paul







who gave me back, another sorry 6139 I had previously traded with him (because I did not think I would ever need it!!) so I could have the bracelet and back off it. I owe you.

Mike

Why do you notice the dust after you have posted


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

She sure looks better Mike









Regards

Bry



MIKE said:


> Hi, A month or so ago I bid on a what was described as a Seiko Divers in good condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Mike - that looks good indeed







Does the inner bezel still rotate? Glad you could make use of the bracelet and at least you have a movement for spares too.

That's the first beadblasted 6139 I've seen - cool watch


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Mike - that looks good indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Yes the bezel still rotates, other than the chrono buttons it's perfect.

I should have taken a picture befor Bry got hold of it







you would not believe how bad the case was









Thanks to you, I now have a nice watch. For me the bracelet helps to make it.

The gold dial really stands out against the dull metal









Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The case was seriously knacked














it looked like the case had been dipped in Hcl acid









I had to remove the serious pitting n scrapes before I could blast the case, or it would look even worse











MIKE said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mike - that looks good indeed
> ...


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if the pushers are stiff/stick they are probably just full of crap ,if the same as a 6138 they are held in place with a metal ring (like a movement holder) very easy to take out (remove the ring and they pop out,the ring holds them in a resess on the pusher ,no screws to undo) if you are confident enough to remove the caseback, clean the crud off the springs, pushers and inserts,re grease with a touch of Vaseline and the jobs done.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nar I've cleaned the pushers for Mike. It's the movement it needs alittle attention, don't believe it's anything serious.

Regards

Bry



pugster said:


> if the pushers are stiff/stick they are probably just full of crap ,if the same as a 6138 they are held in place with a metal ring (like a movement holder) very easy to take out (remove the ring and they pop out,the ring holds them in a resess on the pusher ,no screws to undo) if you are confident enough to remove the caseback, clean the crud off the springs, pushers and inserts,re grease with a touch of Vaseline and the jobs done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

BLOODY NORA BRY- THA'S DONE A REET JOB THEER














.

it looks marvelous- well done







, too cool for words









congrats mike, asmasher of a watch









regards, john.


----------



## donb (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi All...

Newbie to the forum here so please bare with.

I recently acquired from ebay a #6139-6002 similar to the subject timepiece which by the way is quite impressive post refreshing.

Problem is, this watch is without bracelet.

How likely am I to locate / purchase an original style bracelet for this watch. I understand that the bracelet has a unique style reverse curve to the end pieces.

Also, my #6139 has a black inner rotating bezel which is different from the watch shown. Is one considered more desirable than the other?

Thanks in advance for any input.

DB


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow Mike, Good looking watch.

I've got one of these watches (my fathers old watch) that needs some TLC, Hope it turns out as nice as this. Is the strap you used the original style as mine has a 'flatter?' one. Oh and good work Bry (again....)

Bill


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice job Bry


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

donb said:


> How likely am I to locate / purchase an original style bracelet for this watch. I understand that the bracelet has a unique style reverse curve to the end pieces.


Unless somone is selling it, the most likely place to find the bracelet you seek is attached to the watch it belongs to. You might consider searching for an old non-working beater. Regardless of what you get you'll probably need to have the links refinished. Also because of the age of the watch, the pins holding the bracelet together are often bent and/or fatigued, causing the bracelet to flex far more than was originally intended. You can replce the springbars with new ones, but I have not heard of replacements for the link pins. There is at least one guy that I know of on the bay who specializes in selling junked seiko's for parts, and his prices tend to be cheap. He goes by the handle thewatchcollector.



donb said:


> Also, my #6139 has a black inner rotating bezel which is different from the watch shown. Is one considered more desirable than the other?


Check out THIS GUIDE. It was written by a collector of 6139's and should prove helpful to identifying issues with your watch. I'm pretty sure the gold variant of this watch didn't come with a black rotating bezel. If you wish to confirm this, just send an e-mail to seiko Japan and request a scan of the catalog page for the year your specific model originates. the page will show all the variants of the model seiko offered that year and will show the exact configuration of each. Their contact is a nice woman named Akiko Naruse, and she can be reached at: [email protected]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> How likely am I to locate / purchase an original style bracelet for this watch. I understand that the bracelet has a unique style reverse curve to the end pieces.


OOooo very unlikely, rare as a rare thing,

Any comment Hawky?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I got one off ebay a year or so ago didn't really know what I was getting to be honest, too big for me as well. I passed it on to a fellow forumer for what I paid, it had an original bracelet afaicr so keep a lookout on ebay and you might find a non runner that still has it's bracelet.

welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> off ebay a year or so ago


I bet it was 2 years ago


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

your probably right, If i could be bothered I'd do a search and find the thread.

If I'd have known what I know now


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > How likely am I to locate / purchase an original style bracelet for this watch. I understand that the bracelet has a unique style reverse curve to the end pieces.
> 
> 
> OOooo very unlikely, rare as a rare thing,
> ...


No!









Except I need all the original bracelets I can get for these 6139s...since I have 4 of them (still)


----------



## donb (Feb 21, 2006)

Isthmus said:


> donb said:
> 
> 
> > How likely am I to locate / purchase an original style bracelet for this watch. I understand that the bracelet has a unique style reverse curve to the end pieces.
> ...


Okay I do feel like an idiot. Should have done my research before making a purchase. How embarassing, the example shown in Maitland's post "This is a prime example of what to not buy" appears to be the watch I bought. HAHAHA absurd !

Oh how I feel like an idiot. Should have done my homework first. It appears as though I purchased the very watch Maitland referred to as "This is a prime example of what to not buy" in his detailed post.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

donb said:


> Okay I do feel like an idiot. Should have done my research before making a purchase. How embarassing, the example shown in Maitland's post "This is a prime example of what to not buy" appears to be the watch I bought. HAHAHA absurd !
> 
> Oh how I feel like an idiot. Should have done my homework first. It appears as though I purchased the very watch Maitland referred to as "This is a prime example of what to not buy" in his detailed post.


Don't get disheartened, the 6139s and 6138s are nice watches and making a few mistakes is all part of collecting.

Toby


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

theres so many different types of seiko chronos my brain melts, im waiting for this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=8906615504

everything looks ok to me, i would be grateful if anyone can spot something that is 'wrong'

cheers


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hard to tell with those small photos isn't it. Looks like it just needs some tlc though

Toby


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> theres so many different types of seiko chronos my brain melts, im waiting for this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=8906615504
> 
> everything looks ok to me, i would be grateful if anyone can spot something that is 'wrong'
> 
> cheers


Looks good to me, don't think you can go wrong at the price. Get him to put a low value (under Â£17 from memory but might be wrong







) on the customs declaration or it might not be such a bargain









Mike


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Looks good to me, don't think you can go wrong at the price. Get him to put a low value (under Â£17 from memory but might be wrong ) on the customs declaration or it might not be such a bargain


of the 80+ overseas purchases ive made only 3 have ever been 'stopped' or caught by customs







, if it gets sent airmail letter it will usually go thro no probs,all 3 that i got stopped were in boxes so i always ask for airmail letter post, tho tbh at around 30 quid i'd be happy to pay duty on this


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> > Looks good to me, don't think you can go wrong at the price. Get him to put a low value (under Â£17 from memory but might be wrong ) on the customs declaration or it might not be such a bargain
> 
> 
> of the 80+ overseas purchases ive made only 3 have ever been 'stopped' or caught by customs
> ...


Fingers crossed  last time I got stung for Â£40


----------

